# Rabbit with swollen tummy?



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 18, 2012)

I noticed yesterday that Bella's tummy is really big, i can't tell if it's fat or swollen but it's hard. She is completely normal in herself, eating normally, drinking normally, poops are normal and she's peeing, binking and playing. It's just today her tummy is still the same?
Do you think it's anything to worry about or is there any illnesses that have symptoms of a swollen tummy?
Bella is spayed, and is 8 months old.


----------



## JBun (Dec 18, 2012)

A hard swollen stomach usually indicates bloat, and requires immediate vet intervention to even have a possibility to save the rabbit. But usually with bloat, you know there is something wrong because the rabbit will be in extreme pain. With your rabbit acting normal, I'm not sure. Does it just seem a little swollen or very swollen? Have you given her any new foods or changed anything in her diet? You may want to get her checked by a vet just in case there is something wrong. If it's just a little swollen and hard she may just have a little gas. I guess you could give her some simethicone in case it is gas.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 18, 2012)

Simethicone, yes, also tummy rubs. And a vet visit would be a good idea.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

btw, simethicone is over-the-counter infant gas medicine... the dosing is 1-2 cc per hour for 3h and then 1 cc every 3-8h as needed


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2012)

ray:


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much I will go to the chemist today  hopefully its just gas and not bloat! I'll try that and then if it doesn't help I'll bring her to the vets. She doesn't seem to be in any pain at all, she isn't hunched up or anything she flopped on her back now as I write this! As I brought her in to keep an eye on her and she is acting completely normal, binkying playing with my kitten.. Thanks for your help! And I haven't changed her food, or introduced any new foods.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 19, 2012)

if she's acting completely normal...eating, drinking, and her pooping, peeing haven't changed, she's probably just fine.


----------

